# Running Group near Carcavelos, Estoril, Cascais



## jools17

Hello there,

i am just trying to find out if there is already any runners who venture out for runs along the Carcavelos, Estoril, Cascais coastline. If there is such a group in existence then i would love to get involved. If there is not but there is enough interest from any expats wishing to go for a run of a weekend or or maybe some specified week night then please feel free to register your interest and maybe we can organise and running group.

Best wishes,layball:

Jools


----------



## nelinha

Hi Jools, you could try and put an advert at the beefeater pub, I guess customers there will be more interested in drinking rather than running  I see many people running on the paredao between Cascais and Estoril, but mostly individuals. What about approaching the Estoril sports club? Can't join you, you would have to use CPR on me within the first three minutes. Good luck, Nelinha


----------



## bookmanu

Hi Jools,

The Lisbon Hash House Harriers meet at around 13h30-13h45 in the parking lot behind the Estoril casino every second Saturday. Next run is on 20 February 2010. Runs are usually in Cascais and surrounds - Sintra hills, Monsanto, etc. They also organise away hashes sometimes - day trips or weekends to The Alentejo and so on.


Google lisbonh3 for more details.

:yo: Nelinha you can come along too, there is a walker's trail for people like you and me... :dance:

P.S. If you use public transport, the Train from Lisbon - Cais do Sodré stops in Estoril - Front of the Casino . Lifts to and from run locations are always available if necessary.


----------



## nelinha

Couln'd believe my eyes, who is usurping my details on the right hand side? 
So glad to see somebody else from the good old country in Cascais!!! By the way there will be a quiz evening on Sunday at the beefeater in Cascais, yours truly and HD will be presenting it (20:00). You can volunteer to organize the next one if you like the evening! Will talk to HD about the walkies, will give you a word later. Nelinha


----------



## David E.

jools17 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> i am just trying to find out if there is already any runners who venture out for runs along the Carcavelos, Estoril, Cascais coastline. If there is such a group in existence then i would love to get involved. If there is not but there is enough interest from any expats wishing to go for a run of a weekend or or maybe some specified week night then please feel free to register your interest and maybe we can organise and running group.
> 
> Best wishes,layball:
> 
> Jools


Dear Jools,

I run (slowly!) up and down the Guincho road and also from my home in aldeia de Juso up past the Quinta dos Cavalos. did you manage to locate any group?

David


----------

